# Having trouble with new tiel



## Glosoli (Jul 17, 2012)

I rescued a tiel from my work a few days ago, ITs very apparent shes was/is somebodies pet, very friendly, allows back/neck petting , gobbles up everything out of my palm and sits on my shoulder as long as I let her, even when walking outside. So far I've really fallen in love with her, but I am having a few problems I need advice on...

I can't get her off my shoulder  ... she has no problem stepping up onto my hand when shes on my desk on when leaving her cage, but if I want her to step up off my shoulder onto my finger/hand, she briefly rubs her beak on my hand and then bows her head, exposing her neck. which is great.. I like petting her.. alot!, but I also like to change my shirt, or put on a jacket.. 

How do I break the neck rub habit and make it step up? I've been trying to hold snacks she likes out behind my hand so she has to step up, but she will only stretch her neck as far as she can, then lose interest.

and then my other concern, how so I teach her a "no" command or sound? shes been picking at my keys on my keyboard lately when Im working. I've just been snapping my fingers, saying "no" and gently nudging her away with the back of my hand. It works for a while.. but she is persistant... 

sorry for the wall of text, thx for the help.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You just need to be more persistent to get her to step up..I had a bird who would peck and nibble my hand when she didn't want off my shoulder. But if you keep pressing against their belly they will step up for you..even if they don't want to.

To get her to stop eating your keyboard, you can either give her something funner to do..or you can give her timeouts each time she does it. Just put her in her cage for 5 minutes each time she does it.


----------



## Kirby_the_Tiel (Jul 2, 2012)

Haha I wish Kirby was that lovable! I think the key word here is "new tiel"...give her some time to learn, stay vigilant and keep pushing the subject of stepup and she will come around I think.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I have taught two of my birds to step up whether in the cage or out. One of them refuses to step up if he is in the cage and the other one is not tame....

I have used a couple technichs to get them to step up before. one is saying 'step up' and putting my finger to the tiels' chest and if they put their foot on my finger, they get millet. and you keep training and keep reducing the millet treat until the bird does it on their own.


----------



## alli (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi there, just wanted to give you a warning about taking your new tiel outside on your shoulder.. Don't do it. It's not worth the risk. I had been taking mine a few Metres outside and back with it on my shoulder till about 2 weeks after I got it... It got spooked by the sound of another bird and despite its wings being clipped managed to fly a long way. Fortunately we were able to find him but yeah its def not worth the risk. All the best with your newly adopted friend, Def sounds like it was someone else's pet as it sounds like its very comfortable with you.


----------

